# Soul Calibur 5



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

well Soul Calibur 5 is out now, who else got it?
me and my roommate are trying out characters and it's really fun.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 31, 2012)

My copy should arrive today while I'm at work, and I'll be playing it by tomorrow since I'm off. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be playing it here after class (assuming my girlfriend doesn't immediately want the 360 to play FF13-2.. xD)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

It's really fun so far. there are a lot of cool small things i like so far (like how everyone has two different ring out quotes that aren't just screams).
also the stages in general are a lot more just detailed and have cool backgrounds.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just kind of hoping it returns to the decent competitive variant that SC2 was. I disliked 3 and 4 and I'm hoping this fresh face goes back to the old ways.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

well here's the finals for a European launch realease tourney of the game with high level sc players. so maybe  bit you can judge but also theres the fact that even though they have played the sc games at high level and competitively they still are new to this game.
[video=youtube;Czam5p1NUFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czam5p1NUFg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll have to see when I return home. So long as Cassandra's aggressive sword/shield style is still in the game somewhere (even if she isn't) I should be fine.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

yea patrokalos is kind of like that but at the same time really different.
o btw the story telling in this generally told on a worn parchment type thing for most of the cutscenes but i personally like it. however i could see if people don't like it.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 31, 2012)

Just got it. KICK-ASS.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

yea i really like the story so far, lots of good moments in it at least for me. However there are some things that are noticibly different story wise from the other sc games and change certain characters roles, but i feel it does better with them from what i have played of the story so far. also there is a more Cassandra character patrokolos.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, you, Soul Calibur. :3

They don't look any bigger and they were in 4, though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

also she's actually wearing something more than dental floss now. also just finished the story, it was good but heavily centered on pryhha and patrokalos.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 31, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAA ARCADE MODE

KILIK Y U USE EVERY WEAPON EVER?????? Y U SO UNFAIR??????

T_T y


----------



## Vega (Jan 31, 2012)

Soul Calibur V is out??  Is Yoshimitsu in the game?  Is the character creator better?  Is Cassandra and that other sword and shield character still broken?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

it's my favorite character creation in any game i played, cloth wise it beats the saints games in variety and options. also yoshimitsu is in it. they where never broken characters, in SC4 the only really broken one was hilde and her combos that lead to ring outs from any point of the stage, but that doesn't work anymore.
also sophita and cassandra got replaced by their children.
also kilik only uses the male weapons. edge master uses all the weapons.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 31, 2012)

I about died when I used Phyrra Omega. Its like Namco knows I played the Alexandra sisters and then gave her everything that was ever glorious about both in one single character.

In other words, I came.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't control it! omega Phyrra rises!
also i like her. lexia seems really slow compared to xhanghua D:


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you unlocked anyone extra yet? I know there's quite a few unlockables plus rumored DLC.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

got every extra character cept one, including dampirre. also i have been making some custom characters, they're fun.


----------



## Vega (Feb 1, 2012)

So I just looked at the roster on Wikia.. OMG THE HOT GUYS!    ZWEI, Xiba, Aeon, and Raphael!  Can't wait to try them out when I get SCV from gamefly.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also she's actually wearing something more than dental floss now



http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


Edit: and aw yeah my collector's edition was sitting on my chair when I got home from work. Time to fire this baby up.

 dat disposable income <3


----------



## IanCC (Feb 1, 2012)

Gonna get it ASAP after my tests are over.

Who're the new characters on SC 5?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 1, 2012)

phyrra, patrokolos, etzio auditore, xiba, lexia, natsu, aeon, Z.W.E.I, and viola. however most of these character's stlyes are "based" off older characters stlyes but they play a bit different and aren't carbon copys.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 1, 2012)

Aeon really isn't based off of anyone, they just gave Lizardman his proper name (Since Aeon Kalkos has always been the quintessential Lizardman), and as far as I know, he plays the same as Lizardman does.

As for the rest, both Patrokolos/Phyrra are significantly different from the Alexandra sisters, with some variants. As I mentioned above, Phyrra Omega plays like a vanilla copy of Sophy/Cassie (Moves agile like Cassie, has a lot of fluid attacks like Sophy.). I haven't played Patrokolos Gamma yet though.

Ezio is really fast. Xiba I haven't touched yet but I know he's like Kilik. Lexia I've been told is a slower Xianghua, and Natsu is supposed to be like Taki.

Anyone else notice that Yunsung's fighting style is missing?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

Ezio is awesome. <3



ObsidianLaughter said:


> Anyone else notice that Yunsung's fighting style is missing?



Maybe you unlock him or someone with his style (hopefully assassin from 2), because there are like, four or five empty spaces down at the bottom of the character selection screen between the custom character and the random button.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 1, 2012)

Bottom so far that I've noticed is Patrokalos Alpha, Pyrrha Omega, Elysium (Charade), Edgemaster (Also Charade), and a few other unlocks. I've heard rumors of at least Cassandra being DLC (please be true please be true please be true), but nothing confirmed as of yet.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 1, 2012)

well omega pyrrha is kind of the new cassie, i would say reg pyrrha is more like sophie from how i have seen her play out. i doubt cassandra will be dlc as much as i would like it. but if anyone is dlc it would be some kind of talim/ yun-seong. both who's stlyes are missing, however i more so hope for more story expansions for other characters than new characters.
also Elysium only uses females weapons , kilik only uses male weapons, and edgemaster uses all weapons.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

So I was just testing out ZWEI in arcade mode, and I defeated Astaroth by holding the d-pad toward him and slamming the Y button over and over again. I win by doing this one move, then ZWEI says something about Astaroth lacking imagination in his victory quote. 

I tried it on the next guy I fought, but he was smart enough to duck a few times.


----------



## Yago (Feb 1, 2012)

I played SCII and loved it. Three was pretty good, custom characters had some fun fighting styles etc. and was really nice, probably tied for best in the series.

Fourth one was so horrible I played it for two hours and vow to never touch it again.

And so I've not got much hopes for the fifth. Games have a habit of getting increasingly worse with increasingly larger numbers next to them.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 1, 2012)

My friend at school is raving about how good SC V is, so maybe I'll pick it up sometime. 

I love SC II.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 1, 2012)

Please tell me there's a story mode for each character, and it's location in the main menu just eludes me, or I have to unlock them. Please, for the love of fuck. 

I don't give a flying fuck about this blonde douchebag and his fucking moeblob sister _at all_.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

nah sadly there isn't >.> 
i feel like the game decieded to start a new leaf, if the whole 17 years thing wasn't obvious. also tira is awesome <3


Yago said:


> I played SCII and loved it. Three was pretty good, custom characters had some fun fighting styles etc. and was really nice, probably tied for best in the series.
> 
> Fourth one was so horrible I played it for two hours and vow to never touch it again.
> 
> And so I've not got much hopes for the fifth. Games have a habit of getting increasingly worse with increasingly larger numbers next to them.


eh fighting games tend to be the exception to this. MK9, KoF13 and i would say soul calibur 5 is better than 4.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 2, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> nah sadly there isn't >.>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM7BKQZ-LOw



> also tira is awesome <3



Yeah, and at least she made it into the story, even if she did just sort of disappear around the end.



> i would say soul calibur 5 is better than 4.



I sort of agree, 4 just felt like a mess, mainly the fucking Star Wars bonus characters, but at least it had that tower of souls to keep you busy, and you know,_ individual stories for each character_. The quick battle thing in 5 is OK, but it feels like it's just there to grind levels. 

I just want another game with all the bonus stuff 3 had, but not as insanely difficult/broken.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2012)

I like it.

Needs more story mode though.

I think my main thus-far is Aeon. The only character I actually know moves for, even if I do fail at executing them. :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

yea 3 i would say solidly beats 5 in single player stuff, however i would say soul calbiur 5 does better in most every other way. the combat in general is better paced and smoother. The meter adds a lot to the game without taking anything away. also i have heard really good things about the online, which we should try and play each other on. I do wanna try some online play. :3
also the character customization is just the best i have seen.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the character customization is just the best i have seen.



I made a big strong man named Susan.

As you can imagine, I made him look ridiculous.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 2, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea 3 i would say solidly beats 5 in single player stuff, however i would say soul calbiur 5 does better in most every other way. the combat in general is better paced and smoother. The meter adds a lot to the game without taking anything away. also i have heard really good things about the online, which we should try and play each other on. I do wanna try some online play. :3
> also the character customization is just the best i have seen.



Oh yeah, character customization is great. I dressed my guy up in a top hat, cowboy boots, frilly half-shirt, and a skirt with a thong under it. and put butterfly tattoos all over him. Then I made a loli in full plate armor that uses Astaroth's style. 

I would play multiplayer but I don't have xbox live gold.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 2, 2012)

I played 2 for the fast paced competitive action it brought that no other SC game has ever given me (so far, at least), though its side story thing was actually amusing. 3 had decent canon plot and great unlocks while 4 felt rushed and not amusing.

I like 5's small time plot, I just wish they'd go in depth with the other characters like they used to.

That being said, the guys I PLAN on working on throughout the game are:

Pyrrha Omega 
Pyrrha
Patrokalos
Ivy (OMG I love her new style)
Viola
Natsu

I'm likely leaning towards a Pyrrha playstyle. Both are equally good to me, but Omega feels more like the Sophitia of old (Plus some cassie moves) who I eventually turned to main in the later not so SC2 games. (I won a random con tournament just playing Sophitia and doing Bread and Butters the entire time.. XD)

Patrokalos is an interesting concept, different sword/shield style. Don't hate his style too much and I should be working on him a bit. I hate his Alpha form though. I never liked Setsuka styles.

IVY seems so much different. You used to have to fight with the Sword/Whip stances, and they just did away with the double stances and made Calamity Symphony/Summon Suffering significantly easier to use. Now that I don't have to fight with a billion accidental stance switches, I can FINALLY go back to playing Ivy again.

Viola is mega interesting. I love this chick's ranged combat, but atm I feel like I'm clusterfucking the inputs and I won't play her right when I go to play with friends. I definitely want to learn her though.

Natsu? Just another Taki. Probably just a character I play for fun.

Everyone else isn't too interesting to me honestly.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

aw that suckles. also i have made two small girls one with lots of chains and a slightly malfested voice who uses lexeia's voice and the other with a snow leopard tail and ears :3 also i got an epic picture of her that i use for my licence thing. My roommate also made 3 characters.'
o yea ivy's new edits on those moves is so amazing i wanna try. right now the characters i use are

Lexia
Phyrra
alpha Patrokalos
Tira

xhanghua was my main in sc4 and lexia feels most natural for me, i already have some mean tricks with her now.
phyrra is interesting and i like her she's another character i would try.
Tira got buffed a lot it seems with the fact you can control which mood she is in a lot easier now.
also alpha seems fun and i liked setsuka before so i like him now.

characters i may wanna explore are ivy,xiba, and omega phyrra.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 2, 2012)

^ I meant character wise, not the game! Don't get me wrong, this is probably the best iteration I've seen of Soul Calibur in a while. I just have a tendency to stick to only a few characters, not play a dozen.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

i do the same also in most all fighting games i play. the only series i didn't was virtua fighter.


----------



## DW_ (Feb 2, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I made a big strong man named Susan.
> 
> *As you can imagine, I made him look ridiculous.*



none of your small-time characters compare to my Evil Android, Hulk Ninja or Chuck Norris !!!

Maxi's been my main since SCII, but with Xiba's variant on classic (Pre-V) Kilik's style, HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha, I just fought a midget panda girl wielding a giant Rastafarian squid as weapon in a quick battle.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

nice X3, i like how most of my females end up with a snow leopard ears and tail >.>
also editing tira is fun. her voice is great.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 2, 2012)

> Maxi's been my main since SCII, but with Xiba's variant on classic (Pre-V) Kilik's style, HOLY SHIT.



From what I've noticed, Xiba is more Sueng Mina than Kilik.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked up this game today, just randomly out walking past a Gamestop while hanging out with friends, but I haven't gotten to play it yet, and I don't want to start when I have to get up early tomorrow. >.<

I have high hopes, though. The last SC game I played was II, and everyone I talked to seemed to like III and IV.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 3, 2012)

SCV is faster paced than sc3 and 4 generally i feel also it's really quality gameplay.
i just beat legendary mode in an hour and 4 minutes, it feels amazing. i beat it with my customm character using pyhrra. the cpus are really smart in this game. punishing stuff and using frame traps and mixups it's really scary but for the most part they don't feel like cheating, except some of the just gaurds they pull out of their asses >.> but other wise it's really good.


----------



## DW_ (Feb 3, 2012)

By the way, has anyone noticed how close SCV looks to being a PC game released on consoles? DAMN, the graphics are amazing.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 3, 2012)

I could never figure out if Yoshimitsu was a weird man or a robot.

Now I know he is a mummy with a robot arm.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 3, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I could never figure out if Yoshimitsu was a weird man or a robot.
> 
> Now I know he is a mummy with a robot arm.



That explains everything! Namuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vega (Feb 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu has that prosthetic arm because that's the only way to wield that demonic sword, otherwise it would corrupt him.  That's what I think.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 4, 2012)

I ain't getting this game for a while, it's still a maybe game to get in the summer


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 4, 2012)

well if you like 3d fighting games you definitally should get it.
also i love pyhrras running B move and it's brave edge version, it's so amazing <3
also i unlocked agol. as my roommate puts it, it look like we caught him getting out of the shower.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)

So where the fuck is Zasalamel? There's no trace of him or his style. I've seen two mooks with Yun Seong's and Seong Min-na's styles, but nobody with a scythe. I hope he's reasonably priced DLC.


----------



## Vega (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> So where the fuck is Zasalamel? There's no trace of him or his style. I've seen two mooks with Yun Seong's and Seong Min-na's styles, but nobody with a scythe. I hope he's reasonably priced DLC.



Well there goes my Grim Reaper custom character.  >:I


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)

Look what I found on the SC wiki.

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120204080025/soulcalibur/images/6/6f/Saru.png

I hope he's DLC murr


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 4, 2012)

the mooks you saw where probably using lexia and xibas stlyes, since both have custom weapons that look like yun-seongs  sueng minas weapons.
also there may be a sythe custom weapon of some kind for some character.
also i was thinking of making some poeple i know as custom characters, at least on the gaming club xbox. mostly for lulz


----------



## Vega (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Look what I found on the SC wiki.
> 
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120204080025/soulcalibur/images/6/6f/Saru.png
> 
> I hope he's DLC murr



It looks like a custom character.  I want SCV NAO!  ;A;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 4, 2012)

Pack 1: Launch Day February 3rd
Â· Nine exotic customization items including bikinis, wings and
face paints
Â· Original music from Soul Blade and SOULCALIBUR (tracks also
available individually for â‚¬0.99 or 80MS points)
Pack 2: Valentineâ€™s Day February 14th
Â· Nine fearsome customization items including breast plate,
kimono and animal heads
Â· Original music from SOULCALIBUR II and III (tracks also
available individually for â‚¬0.99 or 80MS points)
Pack 3: February 28th
Â· Nine exclusive customization items including mask, face
paint, camouflage and skull
Â· Original music from SOULCALIBUR IV and SOULCALIBUR: Broken
Destiny (tracks also available individually for â‚¬0.99 or 80MS points)

also they plan on realesing new dlc outfits every 2 weeks.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 4, 2012)

> So where the fuck is Zasalamel? There's no trace of him or his style.  I've seen two mooks with Yun Seong's and Seong Min-na's styles, but  nobody with a scythe. I hope he's reasonably priced DLC.



I'm pretty sure Zasa finally actually got his wish to cure his immortality, so as far canon goes, he's done. I don't actually know where he is. And Rock's fighting style went bye also.

I think as far as skills go though, Zasa was never really "good" enough for the competitive scene, so they threw him out. I know he was always mid/low tier.

Also. I need the SC2/3 tracks. I love some of the music from those games.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok yea, my main is definitely Aeon. :I

I still like that one of his throws is called something like "Reptile Rumble".

lol.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I'm pretty sure Zasa finally actually got his wish to cure his immortality, so as far canon goes, he's done. I don't actually know where he is.



That would make sense, but when and how did that happen? At the end of his story 4 he was in the modern times, so obviously he didn't die. I guess we'll never know anyway because this game only has one fucking story mode for the second worse characters in the game. Fuck.



> And Rock's fighting style went bye also.



Rock's style is so similar to Astaroth so it doesn't really matter. And I'd prefer not to be butt slammed by a hairy muscle man again, thank you very much.



> I think as far as skills go though, Zasa was never really "good" enough for the competitive scene, so they threw him out. I know he was always mid/low tier..



Bullshit. Who the fuck give a shit about competitions and tiers and shit?

Namco is just racist.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 4, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I'm pretty sure Zasa finally actually got his wish to cure his immortality, so as far canon goes, he's done. I don't actually know where he is. And Rock's fighting style went bye also.
> 
> I think as far as skills go though, Zasa was never really "good" enough for the competitive scene, so they threw him out. I know he was always mid/low tier.
> 
> Also. I need the SC2/3 tracks. I love some of the music from those games.


actually if i remeber right i think it was that he saw the future and instead of wanting to fight to kill himself he realized how awesome the future was so basically stopped fighting in order to wait for an Ipad and all the other stuff we have.
[video=youtube;Nf0kJ66cnEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf0kJ66cnEQ[/video] 
yep definitally wants an Ipad.

pyrrha is definitally my main for now her BG grab is really great and one of my new favorites.


----------



## GetsurouTaiyou (Feb 4, 2012)

Got it the other night. And have to say it's okay but loving that Ezio is in it.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> actually if i remeber right i think it was that he saw the future and instead of wanting to fight to kill himself he realized how awesome the future was so basically stopped fighting in order to wait for an Ipad and all the other stuff we have.
> yep definitally wants an Ipad.



He still didn't die, or, fuck, I don't even know. The wiki says he was reincarnated 400 years in the future, but it seems to me like he's just been alive all those years. 



> pyrrha is definitally my main for now her BG grab is really great and one of my new favorites.



I hate Pyrrha so fucking much. Nothing against her style (except that one grab where the target falls on her, what the fuck is that shit), but her personality (if you can call it that) she's like Alicia from Valkyrie Profile 2, but a thousand times more annoying. Fuck, that's insulting to Alicia, at least she develops a backbone, Pyrrha just goes "BAWWW I don't want to be alone" crazy. Patroklos is even worse, he's such a fucking douchebag, and all he wants to do is fuck his mom. I still don't understand why the dedicated the entire story mode to them and only them. It feels lazy to me, like they just don't give a shit anymore. "eh fuck it, it's not like anybody plays these games for the stories or anything."


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 4, 2012)

^ I didn't like Patroklos or Pyrrha either. The whole storyline I just wanted to play somebody else, anybody else. ZWEI's 3(?) fights were nice I guess, but I'm not that great with him and it took me god damn forever to beat Nightmare. After like a half hour of constantly getting close to winning the final battle and then being attacked relentlessly when he was almost dead, I ended up having to beat him on a lower difficulty. OTL Fuck.
I haven't tried everyone yet, but so far I like Ezio and Xiba. Kilik style ftw.

Does anyone know if they still have the team fight mode like they did on SCII? Where you pick a team of up to 8 (on SCII, at least) characters and it's like a single elimination tournament?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 5, 2012)

eh like is said before i feel like sc5 is a complete wipe of the story and them starting fresh and sort of beginning with the two new main characters.
however the story mode is the weakest part of the game, but it is still definitely the best sc i have played so far.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 5, 2012)

> Patroklos is even worse, he's such a fucking douchebag, and all he wants to do is fuck his mom.



Yuri Lowenthal (his OVA) seems to have this tendency to voice raging douchebags who end up redeeming themselves in the end (Luke fon Fabre anyone?).

I kind of hated Patrokalos at first myself, but he redeems himself at the end (even though Setsuka style is the worst), as does Pyrrha.

I'm still a Sword/Shield kind of guy myself, so I like both of them (just not Alpha Patro), and I've been really into playing Viola and Ivy as well.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 5, 2012)

i like xiba a lot, he hits like a fucking truck and also i made myself and some of my friends. also i like the new dlc customs at least for the females, always nice to have a halter top bikini :v
also i made some of my friends with the SC custom characters, it was funsies.


----------



## Vega (Feb 8, 2012)

So I finally got Soul Calibur V and I find out that my favorite Yoshimitsu and Misturugi moves have been removed, WTF????  Yoshi's Dual Sword slash and standing meditation stance have been removed and Misturugi's Draw stance has been removed.  On top of that, they have absolutely nothing new as far as I can tell other than EX moves and an "ultra".


----------



## Lumpy (Feb 8, 2012)

scv is fun


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 9, 2012)

Vega said:


> So I finally got Soul Calibur V and I find out that my favorite Yoshimitsu and Misturugi moves have been removed, WTF????  Yoshi's Dual Sword slash and standing meditation stance have been removed and Misturugi's Draw stance has been removed.  On top of that, they have absolutely nothing new as far as I can tell other than EX moves and an "ultra".


ivy also lost her multiple stances, not that it's a bad thing. from what i have seen yoshi still has all his really scary combo stuff. misturigi i know nothing about.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 9, 2012)

How's Lizardman?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 10, 2012)

aeon is a crazy mother fucker in a good way. i personally don't understand how to fight him, he has crazy stuff and he's not a predictible character. for example he has a move where he flys for a bit than tackles into the ground. However he also has a half meter version that throw an unblockaable fireball before the tackle. he's got a lot of stuff. But i think they did a great job at making every character have a unique purpose which is something new to the SC series and part of why i feel it's the best fighting in the series so far.


----------



## Vega (Feb 11, 2012)

I hate hate HATE Lexia so much!  I cannot predict any of her moves at all!  T_T


----------



## Fnar (Feb 13, 2012)

I made a version of Lita from David Hopkins's "Jack" with Alpha Patroklos's style and she's bad ass! (Not to mention hotter than an Arizona house fire)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 13, 2012)

i kind of really want to see this, i read jack and like it a fair amount. also at level 52 you essentially get a fursuit with a kitty head.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2012)

Our game review show is going to review and rate SC5 soon. I wonder what the show will give to it....when SC5 sponsors the show >_>


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2012)

what show?


----------



## Saru (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh wow XD that's just a custom character I made of myself,sorry :3
I'd only uploaded it to the wiki as a profile picture on my user page ^^; 
I'm surprised anyone even payed it any attention owo


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what show?


Finnish rubbish called TILT


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2012)

ah, well honestly i don't really in general like any reviewers cause the way they make their reviews and in general the system i feel is very flawed.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 19, 2012)

^ That's why I do personal reviews on my blog, since most reviewers are biased and don't usually put their full honest opinion into it. Humorously enough, I'm about halfway through my SCV review.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 19, 2012)

o interesting. well i think it should be more that reviewers show whats in the game and base it off the standards from other games. i think reviews need to be more objective and less opinionated. also they need to realize not all types of games can be rated in the same ways. multiplayer is a way bigger factor in fighting games than rpgs and as such both of them should not measure multiplayer equally, same with all other aspects. also often they jsut say flatout wrong things in reviews. i would like to see your blog and your review of this game


----------



## Vega (Feb 19, 2012)

Lookie what I made on SCV.  :3



Spoiler: Yojimbo (Original)

















Spoiler: Kunimitsu (Tekken 2)



















Spoiler: Catboy (=3)



















Spoiler: Zatanna (DC Comics)













Spoiler: Pan (Greek Mythology)










What do you think?  =3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 19, 2012)

cat boy is nice :3 there is a fursuit you can get at level 52 though X3
also i like greek mythology one as well. and your original is cool. i wish i knew how to get pics of my sc characters online.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 20, 2012)

Vega said:


> Spoiler: Kunimitsu (Tekken 2)


I like your Kunimitsu. SCV better have a better CaS system then to SCIV. Yours looks way better then my SCIV Kunimitsu and can't wait to see her in SFxT. I'd definitely want the formula but I don't got SCV yet.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 20, 2012)

It's _*WAY*_ better than SCIV and i personally feel it's the most varied custimization in any game i ahve played.


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 21, 2012)

put a pipe on the crotch in character creation in soul calibur 5, and it will pretty much be like a penis.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 21, 2012)

or a raccoon tail, or a gun. X3


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 21, 2012)

Bluflare said:


> put a pipe on the crotch in character creation in soul calibur 5, and it will pretty much be like a penis.


http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/35K2N.gif
What, what? _Why?_


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 21, 2012)

cause people are silly.....


----------

